# 27 day Red Snapper Season



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I am on my phone and hope I did not miss it posted already but was surprised when I did not see a discussion on this...maybe everyone is numb to the subject..sad! Very sad! The efforts of the State of Florida and Louisiana via providing artificial reefs are singularly given credit for the dramatic turn around of the Red snapper yet we get 27 days. I won't say anymore as much of this has been discussed but its simply depressing.


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

just seems like every time you turn around your getting squeezed about something...I agree, it just gets depressing.....each year its shorter seasons and more restrictive bag limits...just wish they would back off and let us have something to enjoy.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-our-Snapper-Season/359330284159838

Hmmmm. You mean the Gulf Council isn't on our side??


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

dbo said:


> just seems like every time you turn around your getting squeezed about something...I agree, it just gets depressing.....each year its shorter seasons and more restrictive bag limits...just wish they would back off and let us have something to enjoy.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe this reflects the true problem, too much asking and not enough telling.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I used to go to the meetings because I was angry and wanted them to know it. I also thought going to the meetings was productive and important. Now I just go for the shear entertainment. I like to listen to the puppets get their strings jerked by their Pew Charitable trust masters. Oh... I'll see ya'll there.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

This kayak fishing is looking better and better!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> This kayak fishing is looking better and better!


I don't care if it's pedal power, paddle power, gas, diesel or wind, 27 days sucks!


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

Marine Scout I love your spirit however, I've run an outfitting business up in S Dak. for 23 years..trust me, there is no "telling them" anything...The Fed has us by the short hairs and they'll do what they damn well wish. I've been to hundreds of these meetings, they are just a formality, the outcome is already set.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Burntdrag, you have spoken my thoughts. Little has changed. Went to a few _*PUBLIC*_ meetings in the 1990's and went to some more in 2000-2006, I listened, ocassionally spoke, occasionally asked a question. Those meetings never seemed to change; discussions were held, opinions were presented..... answers were vague or out in out false statements. Dog and pony show, "Thanks for coming and we appreciate your input"................ but money talks and everything else walks. 

Protect the environment, protect the poor, protect children, protect......, protect......... protect............ Always sounds noble doesn't it.

Noble my ass, it's about giving some people federal jobs and then there are some other folks taking advantage of the rest of us. You can bet your ass there are people making money here. Lots of crooks in the govt and lots of other crooks making deals with government crooks. 

Hope I'm not banned or become a new bulls-eye on someone's list. The only thing that is good about growing old is learning how to spot trouble coming. It's been coming in the fisheries industry for 30yrs and now the govt is gonna fix everything! 

Time for my meds....... ya want some?


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a feeling the Federal Red Snapper season is about over. As soon as Louisiana and Florida go non complaint it is over. This is probably the last year I feel.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> I have a feeling the Federal Red Snapper season is about over. As soon as Louisiana and Florida go non complaint it is over. This is probably the last year I feel.


You really think that Florida might?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

MrFish said:


> I don't care if it's pedal power, paddle power, gas, diesel or wind, 27 days sucks!


No doubt! But now if I have the time I can fish all 27 days. I cannot do that in my Wellcraft because I simply cannot afford all the fuel it will take to do it . And its scattered around the yard and upside down in the garage. :whistles: I feel bad for our charter boats because they are the ones who really count on longer seasons.


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

The reason school yard bully crabtree is breaking it off in us is because La chose to NOT abide with his decision of 1 fish and short season and have a snapper season in state waters from april till the end of september with a 3 fish limit imagine that. So in his infinite wisdom,since he knows exactly how many will be caught by La anglers, he has to remove the amount of snapper caught in that long season those rebels in LA are doing so his precious poundage will not be exceeded causing the money to keep flowing from the commercial sector .Now if all the other states will grow a set and follow La's lead he can play with his federal water snapper all he wants to .


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

The 27 day season is with Louisiana being compliant with the Feds. When they open there state season the council will shorten the season another 10 days which will have us to 17 or so then if Florida goes it will be over. Then when the TAC is met in the state waters and by by-catch fishing everywhere else. I believe Roy will pull some strings out of the Magnuson-Stevens act that will close the whole gulf to fishing, amberjack, trigger, and grouper. He will go after the states too, you know federal funding for stuff. Yea it looks real good right now. The more you educate yourself and the more you know what really going on the more puke that ends up in your mouth.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> This kayak fishing is looking better and better!



Jason, if they get the limits that have been suggested they are trying for here, (1 fish for every two anglers in a boat), that will keep most all kayak anglers from being able to keep any (legally).


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

Snapperking said:


> The reason school yard bully crabtree is breaking it off in us is because La chose to NOT abide with his decision of 1 fish and short season and have a snapper season in state waters from april till the end of september with a 3 fish limit imagine that. So in his infinite wisdom,since he knows exactly how many will be caught by La anglers, he has to remove the amount of snapper caught in that long season those rebels in LA are doing so his precious poundage will not be exceeded causing the money to keep flowing from the commercial sector .Now if all the other states will grow a set and follow La's lead he can play with his federal water snapper all he wants to .



While I'm not saying Crabtree will not retaliate for LA. leaving the fold, there are very, very few places in Louisiana State waters (even if they extend to 10 miles) where the water is deep enough to hold Snapper.

Where I typically fished in SW Louisiana I had to go 38 miles to get to 40 foot deep.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Isn't the first time government over regulation has made me a criminal and it won't be there last. The more freedoms they take , the more criminals they'll have.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

bigrick said:


> Isn't the first time government over regulation has made me a criminal and it won't be there last. The more freedoms they take , the more criminals they'll have.


:thumbup: well said


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

MrFish said:


> You really think that Florida might?


They already have on the grouper and they have done it before. Im just scared for all of us that this state non compliance could come back to bite all of us in the ass.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Fairwaterfishing said:


> They already have on the grouper and they have done it before. Im just scared for all of us that this state non compliance could come back to bite all of us in the ass.


Our ass is already bit! I say we go for it!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy M said:


> Jason, if they get the limits that have been suggested they are trying for here, (1 fish for every two anglers in a boat), that will keep most all kayak anglers from being able to keep any (legally).


Half a fish? Your kidding me right? Who ever comes up with this bullshit needs to be dumped over board tied to a block of concrete.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

It's getting to the point where owning a boat is almost not worth it. I enjoy boating in general. I love fishing. What a great activity for family, kids and adults. I have a passion for it otherwise I would not own a boat. I like to keep some fish to eat as well and I also feel like I do some conservation. I don't go out to catch as many fish as I possibly can. I know at some point I have to clean all of them. I enjoy fishing repeatedly so if I find a sweet spot I'll leave some for another day. 

Look at the Mingo population. I posted two years ago that we should limit those to 5 per person otherwise soon they will be hurting. Last year, I hit several sweet spots that always had Mingos and Mongos as a friend of mine used to say but I did not catch a single one. Between the 10 per person year round and the ERS eating them, they are now low in numbers. Crises Management! They wait til a fish is so low in numbers before something is done, same reason Trigger for the first time as I understand it had a closed season. ERS putting a hurt on their numbers as well. 

But, as I read on one of the post, some will resort to just that; catching their limit on everything to make it worthwhile and also increasing illegal behavior. Their own scientist admitted last year that not only are the stocks healthy, they are over! Yet they still published a 40 day limit and now this year 27 days. We, the recreational angler gets limited on a natural resource yet the commercial guys can fish all year long and keep a 13in Red Snapper. Frustrating and I know I am not stating anything new, just venting at this point.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Half a fish? Your kidding me right? Who ever comes up with this bullshit needs to be dumped over board tied to a block of concrete.


I don't know if it's true or not, there are several posts on this Red Snapper season subject in several threads on this forum that mention it.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*fishing*

yet the commercial guys can fish all year long and keep a 13in Red Snapper. 

i agree with your comment other than this line. Most dont understand this but 90% of the commercial guys are getting hammered as well its only a select few getting rich off of their poundage allotmant that they get to sell at thier own super inflated price.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Billin, dead on. Oh, the sweet deals for the sweet few.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Captdroot said:


> Billin, dead on. Oh, the sweet deals for the sweet few.


Yes, I've heard them praising the NMFS @ meetings talking about how they appreciate everything they've done for them. One commercial fisherman doesn't have to set foot on a boat, he just leases his shares out and gets paid. He drives his crew cab 1 ton diesel to meetings and laughs at us peons. He got what he wanted and he wants to make sure he keeps getting it. This ass&ole even brought up the point that some people had shares that they were not fishing and that they shouldn't allow that. The arrogance in that bunch is top-shelf. 

I want to thank Matt McLeod for knocking one out of the park. He said, 
"We've been coming to these meetings for 10 years and nothing has changed" .... "we get less each year".... He's RIGHT! I too say, "Let's GO non-compliant" These feds have a motive that has zero to do with conservation. They won't show us their "models" maybe this is their only "model"


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

BD,

That picture of her is at least 15 years old. She doesn't look half that good now. LoL

By the way if we could do an organized protest with 1000 plus boats or as
as many that would try launching from ports across all 5 gulf states on a nice weather day in the Spring in an organized protest I would be up for it. Go out outside the season and catch two snapper each and then return.
I am talking Abbie Hoffman 60's style "hippie" protest over the draconian regs and rules of nmfs.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Burntdrag

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Yep, now that there is funny.

I know a fella that was "fortunate" when the fishing IFQ's were established. Not in the the business nearly as long as others, but had good years during the years that were counted. Speared as well as hook and line.

These days, *he refers to IFQ's as* "As an investment tool, just as an IRA" and is a sharp dressed fellow. Could pass as a banker, if not seen occasionally on the docks. *He will openly tell you,* "The days of a recreational guy catching only a couple of red snapper per year, are here. Tags will be sold and that will be it. Two per person, per year will be it". If I'm makin this up, then lightning strike me dead. I'm telling you the truth.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Captdroot said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Yep, now that there is funny.
> 
> ...




```

```
I believe you. Are his initials D.W. or B.G. Or neither?


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Just last week, an old friend of mine told me about "Leasing IFQ's owned by a man in Chicago". He is telling me because he *was* thinking about leasing them. Lots of GOM commercial fisherman retire to Chicago????? I don't think so.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope, you must know some other gulf fisherman, turned "investment bankers". I'm afraid there are many. This gentlemen is not from this locale.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Captdroot, when I sold my measly 227#, I sold them to a place in TX ... for $35 bucks a pound. I did so because these fatcat share holders were pushing NMFS to take my shares and distribute them amoung the "active" shares. I did it because these fatcats seem to get their way as a matter of course. 

Let me say this. There are an aweful lot of very honest, very hardworking commercial fisherman that I wish absolutely no ill will. There was a guy in this meeting tonight that was blasting commercial fishermen. I wanted to stand up
and call BullShark, but I'd have been out of order and most there knew this guy
was just blowing smoke. With the limits we have, though... there's now way we
reached the quota in the last 3 years. 2010 was a joke. The snap season opened June 1st and I don't think anyone was fishing. They closed most of the Gulf until October when most of the VOO boats had been laid off.. we got 3 or 4 weekends and NMFS said we exceeded our TAC.. Pass that crack pipe NMFS... smoke... mirrors..


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Kudos to Lousiana for implementing accountability measures to counter the federal nonsensical claims regarding recreational effort/landings. It will be interesting to see the data derived from their efforts.

If La. implements their March-September/Fri-Sat red snapper season this year, the NMFS plans to reduce the ENTIRE Gulf red snapper season by about 50% to +_14 days. WTH? 

Here are some figures, from the NMFS, that shows their numbers to support such actions - as you can see, they show effort going UP due to increased "catch rates" - bogus. Also enclosed is a graph, from the NMFS also, that shows a downward effort trend - it's hard to increase your "catch rates" when dealing with only 2 fish limits combined with decreasing effort.

2006* 194 days 4.2225 mp 3.2 lbs/fish 6,801 fish/season day 4 fish limit
2007 194 days 4.185 mp 3.7 lbs/fish 5,830 fish/season day 2 fish limit
2008 64 days 3.713 mp 4.4 lbs/fish 13,185 fish/season day 2 fish limit
2009 76 days 4.625 mp 5.0 lbs/fish 12,171 fish/season day 2 fish limit
2010 oil spill
2011 48 days 4.59 mp 6.3 lbs/fish 15,178 fish/season day 2 fish limit
2012** 46 days 5.8 mp (!) 7.7 lbs/fish 16,374 fish/season day 2 fish limit
*2013 27 days THEY ARE PROJECTING ALMOST 19,000 FISH PER DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I think you see the trend – going from 6,800 fish per season day in 2006 to almost 19,000 fish per season day in 2013 is pure fiction. In 2006, we had a 4 fish limit - 2013 (I think) we will have a 2 fish limit. In order to catch the same number of fish/day in 2013 as we did in 2006, we would need to increase effort by 100% due to the daily bag limit constraints. They are projecting over 3x the fish per day however in 2013, which equates to roughly *6 TIMES THE 2006 EFFORT*.

They have continued to increase the effort numbers in order to make their bogus numbers work...effort is not going up - it is, and has been, heading down, AND THEIR OWN DATA SHOWS THAT. High gas prices, ridiculous federal regs, bad economy, less charter boats, etc. have all contributed to this slide. You know it – I know it. I believe that a class action lawsuit is of the utmost necessity now to avert a total shutdown of our recreational red snapper fishery while still giving year-round access to the commercial red snapper fishery. NOT fair and equitable by any stretch of the imagination.

* 2006 landings data came from;
Tab B, No. 4
Stock Assessment of Red Snapper in the G,OM.
SEDAR Update Assessment
Report of the Update Assessment Workshop
Miami, Florida
August 24-28, 2009
Accepted by the GOMFMC’s SSC and 
Reef Fish SSC Committees
December 3, 2009

The Gulf of Mexico recreational red snapper landings for 2011 totaled 4.59 mp ww - this came from http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/sf/pdfs/SE...12%20FINAL.pdf

** 2012 Data came from ftp://ftp.gulfcouncil.org/Briefing%2...%20Closure.pdf

All other years came from similar NMFS sources. 
Attached Images


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Yes, they like numbers that support the trends they want to "enforce".

Any one with common sense and some days spent on the water, will tell you about the amount of effort. Some ports have more "effort" than others, but find a marina that will indicate this increase in "effort" year after year????

That effort is pure bullshit.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

They are just like Lance Armstrong , deny deny deny, lie, lie ,lie. Protect your own image at all cost. 

Shipp for president, Tom you can be the vice.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

*Tom.....thanks....*

Thanks for speaking up and being so vocal about this with actual facts. With your name on it, the arguments immediately gain more credibility.

Also, in 2012, the first 3 weeks of the season in June were virtually un-fishable due to the weather. Wasn't that the reason for the five 'bonus' days they gave us in July??


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

*shrimpers snapper bycatch*

I understand that the shrimping industry is allowed 20 to 30 million lbs of red snapper by-catch. u r right! big money talks, logic and fairness walks!!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

after reading this entire post, i would like to say that i would do the hippie protest with you guys..just make sure its a sunday cuz thats the only day im off. nothing else insiteful to add to this argument just that i support human rights and freedoms. lets rock guys. noncompliant*


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard somewhere that at a meeting last night they said it was only going to be a week long snapper season??


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Hall, a week long season was not mentioned last night. However as far as I understand the 27 day estimated season does not consider louisiana's state season so the reality would be a season shorter than 27 days. 

That being said we may be closer to a week long season than we think...


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Hall, a week long season was not mentioned last night. However as far as I understand the 27 day estimated season does not consider louisiana's state season so the reality would be a season shorter than 27 days.
> 
> That being said we may be closer to a week long season than we think...


http://blog.al.com/live/2013/01/fishermen_express_frustration.html
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

We are being screwed by big money and as much as everyone wants to blame it on the commercial guys, I think unfortunately it is much greater than that. The imported seafood is what has the most to lose if they start allowing us to fully utilize this resource.


----------



## Needle Fish 69 (Dec 15, 2011)

All you catch out there is red snapper.. They are eating the other game fish larvae.. the entire system is wrong... You have the commercial fisherman lobbying the gov't and recreational fisherman and charter captains can't compete with the big guys..


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Do mods exsist on this site???


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> We are being screwed by big money and as much as everyone wants to blame it on the commercial guys, I think unfortunately it is much greater than that. The imported seafood is what has the most to lose if they start allowing us to fully utilize this resource.


Agree, In my opinion to blame this entire problem on the commercial industry would be to over simplify the situation.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Let's not go that Commercial / Recreational fight again. 

I am in between both. I am a charter captain. No matter what and how many licenses I have I can not even possess a red snapper. Let me try to clarify a few things here.

For those that have been following this here and on other sites I have been trying to figure this out and inform you. Louisiana is most likely to go non complient there by (King Roy) has stated if we do not follow his demands, He will invoke executive orders and close the entire gulf. Seeing Texas and now Louisiana will both be non complient I feel the other states may follow suit and hopefully force the federal government to fix their faulty arrogant ways. Just waiting for louisiana to dot the I's and make it final.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Roy and Co. want us to fight the commercial guys. That'll keep us from focusing on them.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

capthoop said:


> Let's not go that Commercial / Recreational fight again.
> 
> I am in between both. I am a charter captain. No matter what and how many licenses I have I can not even possess a red snapper. Let me try to clarify a few things here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chet88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Time to buy a Bay boat and Trout fish. Better yet sell everything fishing wise and buy a cruiser. 

This is depressing Especially to a Rec guy who has a 23' Boat and can only go out in 3' or less waves on the weekends. If it's a 27 day season I may get two or three trips total due to weather.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

You and 10,000 other folks. Trade it on a nice kayak. That is what the environmental side wants any way.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

How about some Civil Disobedience? The way the libs do it. Let's declare a filet and release day and have at 'em. (just kidding of course, well, a little)


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I think everyone on the environmental side knows that Red Snapper is over populated in our neck of the woods. There is a part that believes because of the dispersants the future stock may be harmed, as well as every worker that worked with the clean up(pitty that most signed a 10k agreement). The real root of the problem can be found if you follow the money, they only time environmentalist actually win is when politicians or big business's win. No one actually cares about the environment that actually crontrols it, it's just business.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

PewRoy's attitude is, If you won't do it my way, I'll ruin every damn one of you.


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> PewRoy's attitude is, If you won't do it my way, I'll ruin every damn one of you.


Your getting warmer!


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

There are less boats fishing for snapper then in the 70s and 80s. How can we be hurting the stock NOW !! I owned a marine dealership for over 20yrs. Sold more then 250 fishing boats a year. It will NEVER come back!! The fishing stock will never be hurt by the recreational fisherman because they simply can't afford it anymore. The Federal Government is chasing a ghost to control us. I hate to say this, but the only way to win this is by FORCE !!! Stand up for your rights and take back what is yours ! And tell them to go to HELL !!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

*Right on Boatman*

When gasoline kept climbing, resins kept climbing as well. The coastal areas in many regions exploded with growth. Anyone with a half brain and over the age of 45 can tell you what a coastal town looked like in 1980, compared to today. Those '80's, 90's, and thru 2005 were boom years for the marine industry....... ie recreational fishing. Electronics became cheaper, smaller, and easier to operate....... ie small GPS's with chart plotter capabilities came on the market around 1999. By 2005 everyone had one, they only cost around $400. 

Then by 2008, owning a boat was not looking so good. Fuel was usually $3-4/gal and talk was, it would soon be $5/gal. As 401K's were evaporating, your home dropped in value by 25-35%, and suddenly owning a $30,000-50,000 offshore fishing boat did not seem so pleasant. In 2008 those fishing regs were not what they had been just ten years earlier. Back in 1998 you could still have a Full? box fish about any month of the year.

For every person that says their coastal boating business is great, I'll find 5 like Boatman. Tightening these* RECREATIONAL fishing regulations* is not even necessary. The fish stocks are not affected by rising fuel prices, boat insurance costs, rising price of boat ownership, overall loss of money to play around with, fewer families able to pay a charter, and etc. 

*As I said before, anyone with half a brain can see that the amount of recreational offshore fishing pressure leveled off sometime around 2000-2007 AND HAS BEEN IN DECLINE SINCE 2008. Yep, those IFQ's are just becoming more and more popular, "AS ANOTHER INVESTMENT TOOL". $20 says ole Roy won't shut down the whole fishing sector, certainly not the commercial side, where the investors are.*


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*sanpper*

capt, everything you said is true. I have noticed over the past 5 years not only are their less boat owners in the area most that stiil own a boat have traded for a bay boat. I have alos noticed over the past 3 years it is nearly impossiable to get folks to even go offshore anymore no one wants to spend the cash or just complains about the regs. The fact of the matter is offshore fishing is going back to the way it was when i started you have three groups the ultra rich yacht owners and the guys that work for them. Charter boats the take tourist DEEP SEA FISHING for sharks and and other assorted junk fish once a year, and a few ******** such as myself who are to stubborn to quit. I dont see how the harvest rate for snapper could have possiable increased over the last 3-5 years it just isnt possiable.


----------



## dbo (Oct 26, 2011)

billin - captdroot - boatman.....This conversation makes more sense than anything I've read on this subject.


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, if you have been around the water front for 20,30,40 yrs; this stuff becomes crystal clear. Yes, there really are boggie-men! Politicians and the fellas that rub *elbows* with politicians, both qualify. Then there is another group, it's the group that rubs elbows with the fellows that rub elbows with the politicians. 

Other than the politicians, all those other fellas are kinda hard to spot!

Thanks dbo, good luck to you.


----------



## boatman (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll bet in the 70s and 80s I knew at least 6 or 7 people ( each had there own boat ) and they would fill 2 and 3 120 coolers and sell there snapper to local fish market's and restaurants at $ .75 a pound and would make the boat payment, fuel and bait. they were called " recreational fisherman " I would also bet that one from this group would catch more stapper in a year back then, than all the recreational fisherman leaving out of Pensacola and Orange Beach now, with a 4 fish limit, 6 month season. And I think a slot of 14 to 21 would help on the culling. The economy and the gas prices are taking care of the snapper far better than the assholes running our government. WE don't need half-ass scientific research, just good old common sense. Bob


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes because the average man hypothesis is far superior to a scientific theory. It's not coming from scientist, its coming from politics dude


----------

